# When can I have a signature?



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

I keep getting the thing popping up on the homepage saying that I need to "add a custom signature", but when I click on it it says "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature"!!

What's the deal with that?

Sorry if it is obvious but I can't see anything stating the requirements. 

Thanks!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure, but try again, more than 30 posts is the threshold for Member vs Registered User. You're now over 30.


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah I know, but it still isn't working... 

Oh well, I guess I'll just keep posting and try again in a few days!!


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

Typical! Just posted that then tried again and it works now!!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to hear that all is working well!

Let me know if there is anything else we can help out with. 

Richard.


----------



## ScottishGirl1998 (Dec 19, 2015)

Yungster said:


> Glad to hear that all is working well!
> 
> Let me know if there is anything else we can help out with.
> 
> Richard.


I will, thank you!


----------



## terrylee (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello. I am a new registered user to TAM. I wonder if it is eligible for me to have the signature. When I click "Add a custom signature" link, the incoming message says that "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature." Any one know whether or not a registered user vs a paid member is allowed to have a signature?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

terrylee said:


> Hello. I am a new registered user to TAM. I wonder if it is eligible for me to have the signature. When I click "Add a custom signature" link, the incoming message says that "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature." Any one know whether or not a registered user vs a paid member is allowed to have a signature?


Members cannot access signatures until they are registered for 60 days and have 30 posts.

One you reach both those conditions, your permissions will be granted automatically (within an hour)

Paid members can access the signatures immediately.

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## terrylee (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you, JB.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to help.

Let us know if you have any other site/account questions or issues.

Thanks,
- JB


----------

